# trick for megaupload....no alexa toolbar



## mukul (Jun 13, 2006)

this make ie beleive that alexa is installed

run.....Regedit

go to location

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Micr0$0ft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform 


Create a alphanumeric value and left click on the right panel and selecting NEW on a white space the next title Alexa Toolbar

close regedit
restart ie.....full effect.....


----------



## sanju (Jun 13, 2006)

hoping it will work
thanx tring


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Try changing IP as for TRICK!


----------



## ashfame (Jun 15, 2006)

whts an alphanumeric value (i know string/binary/dword/multi-string/expandable-string value)?
can u pl post the reg entry for it.


----------



## imdbest (Jun 16, 2006)

nice 1 
but ya [alphanumeric value]???


----------



## sanju (Jun 18, 2006)

not working


----------



## ashfame (Jun 18, 2006)

hey mukul where r u man, we r having prob in ur tut.


----------



## lallee_shaa (Jun 19, 2006)

load alexa toolbar software one , save it on the hard disk partition ,use and uninstall whenever you want to , I have done used and then uninstalled many times with good results


----------



## karthik88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Could somebody make a registry script (*.reg file) for that.


----------



## src2206 (Jun 19, 2006)

Alexa toolbar is a certified malware. It is not a good move to install it and you can never uninstall it completely using automated processes.


----------



## mukul (Jun 19, 2006)

guys me just couldn't check that some problem was goin on here

see the preview here..

*rapidshare.de/files/23468537/untitled.JPG


note:here a12c4 is alphanumeric key...and that's what i was saying for

now u have done this
 close regedit and ie and restart

note:zone lab and other spyware progs will still ask for alexa's removal...

@src2206
u can remove alexa completely

download 
*files3.majorgeeks.com/files/5839ddf15d7eafa3befa98544d2c1e9d/spyware/alexaremover.exe

u can detect as well as remove alexa 

try it on my tutorial.....


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 19, 2006)

What the hell......

I have a better TRICK 

Log off after downloading a file and then login again to download new files without waiting for 1 hr some secs 
Applies only to the ppl having Dynamic IP addressing !


----------



## mukul (Jun 19, 2006)

no dear u didn't got the point ...... there are 300 slots reserved for india .... b******t


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 19, 2006)

OOOpppppppssssssss !!!

I confused it with Rapidshare !

Well.......

I'll not disappoint u ppl.......

Here is my solution to your woes.......

1) Use Guardster.com to bypass (but this one is showing problems lately)

2) Use *leech.megaleecher.net/ and enjoy !

Does that Help any1 out ?????


----------



## mukul (Jun 19, 2006)

.....megaupload ppl arent dumbass.....now guardster and megaleecher both dont work at it tried recently ....... some ppl saythey do...i am always been presented with blank site.....


i tried with anonymouse.org ...worked for 2 -3 days ...but then gone into oblivion


only thing workin of the late is r****t......cant name it ...against the forum rule......


----------



## aditya1987 (Jun 20, 2006)

mukul said:
			
		

> .....megaupload ppl arent dumbass.....now guardster and megaleecher both dont work at it tried recently ....... some ppl saythey do...i am always been presented with blank site.....
> 
> 
> i tried with anonymouse.org ...worked for 2 -3 days ...but then gone into oblivion
> ...



I have another very good trick.............

Just use United States proxy, and you will get actually get the download link. No waiting for the pre-assigned download slots (300 for India). Megaupload has unlimited download slots for U.S.

After waiting 60 secs, right-click the tab "Click To Download" and copy the link and paste it to your favourite download manager. Do not let the download manager to divide the file in parts and download the parts simultaneously. Only download the file in one part.

YOU CAN ALSO RESUME THE DOWNLOAD WITHIN 2-3 DAYS. AFTER THAT THE DOWNLOAD WILL NOT RESUME AND YOU HAVE TO START FROM THE BEGINNING.

Enjoy downloads from Megaupload!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mukul (Jun 20, 2006)

yup aditya u r right ... this does work

i tested it once.....
but after some days it said that i am already dwnloadin some stuff....
u need to try again and again


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 21, 2006)

care less abt Megaupload,but mayb i did trickd RS !
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5348/doublerapidsharedownloadsimult.th.jpg

TWIN RS DL simultaneously!!!


----------



## mukul (Jun 21, 2006)

u gonna be kiddin.....

plz throw light...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2006)

pls give name of any u.s based proxy


----------



## ashfame (Jun 24, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> pls give name of any u.s based proxy


ya pl give it.
i am also in need of it.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jun 24, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> ya pl give it.
> i am also in need of it.



Here it is!!!!!

Enjoy!!

*www.samair.ru/proxy/proxy-19.htm

*www.samair.ru/proxy/proxy-20.htm


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2006)

Why dont people use torrents instead, no troubles of ip etc at all!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2006)

how configure proxy in firefox??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2006)

Windows:
Tools > Options > General > Connection Settings

Linux:
Edit > Prefrences > General > Connection Settings


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2006)

ya did it but nothing load afte it??


----------



## aditya1987 (Jun 26, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ya did it but nothing load afte it??



The proxy server may be dead.
Try different proxy.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2006)

tried atleast 15 of them.
can u list a working proxy?


----------



## hermit (Jun 28, 2006)

* How To : Bypass MegaUpload*

right,

For Firefox:
First go to *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
Click Install Now to install addon.
Restart FF. Tool-->User Agent Switcher--->Options--->Options
Click User Agents--->Add
Type this:
+ Description: MEGAUPLOAD
+ User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar)
Click OK twice to finish adding User Agent.
From now, before downloading any file on megaupload just go Tools--> User Agent Switcher--->MEGAUPLOAD.
Have fun!

For Internet Explorer, Maxthon, Anvant Browser:
Start-->Run-->Regedit-->OK
In Registry Editor window:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mcft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform]
Right click Post Platform-->New-->String Value--> Type "Alexa Toolbar"
Restart PC. Done!
Enjoy!
Note: For IE 7.0 the "Post Platform" will located at:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mcft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

Rep if you feel the need


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 28, 2006)

good job hermit!! the trick works for me!

But, java is ruined!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

^^^
using ff or ie??


----------



## hermit (Jun 29, 2006)

i did not install java on my sys have no problem , by the way i use ff .

i suggest every 1 to use firefox , no manual tweaking , its better .


----------



## dreams (Jul 8, 2006)

hermit said:
			
		

> * How To : Bypass MegaUpload*
> 
> right,
> 
> ...



Works for now.. Cool trick


----------



## starget1 (Nov 4, 2006)

hermit said:
			
		

> * How To : Bypass MegaUpload*
> 
> right,
> 
> ...


 
Hello, I know it sounds weird.. But I was wondering how to reverse it? I've followed the steps above and successful. Now, I want to remove it, how to? I did delete the string value (Alexa Toolbar) that I've created. But, it seems that after deleting, I still can download from Megaupload.  

Please someone help..
__________
__________
Just curious.. will the trick really install Alexa Toolbar or it's merely "trick" ? Will it pose a threat to our privacy searching online?

Thanks..


----------



## just4soft (Nov 12, 2006)

*Alexa toolbar no more!!*

Hey guys! seems the megaupload people got the wind about the user agent switcher....there is new info on the megaupload page that we should install MEGAUPLOAD TOOLBAR instead of alexa toolbar and the worst thing is that the one tricks do not work an more


----------



## dreams (Nov 12, 2006)

yes..now nothing is working..any other tricks now..


----------



## imdbest (Nov 14, 2006)

making an application for new method of Megaupload

soon gonna raise a new thread, [in 1-2 dayz]


----------



## crystal_pup (Nov 28, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> pls give name of any u.s based proxy


 
y r u all peeps wasting ur time trying to figure out wheter the trick is working or not...i got something better to share wth alll...

simply copy the link n paste it to a website titled www.kproxy.com

the browser ll automatically start downloading the stuff u wish to download...u dont hav to install alexa toolbar for tht....i hav already checked for its working n its working fine...hope u peeps dont find any prob doin it...enjoy!!!


----------



## abhi_shake (Nov 28, 2006)

download rapget from rapget.com 
It is a download manager and you have to just enter the link in the address bar. It supports many fileservers like megaupload.com rapidshare.com etc. 

You will not have to enter any letter or numbers. You can also queue up many links and it will download them one after another. 
It however does not remove the time limit in rapidshare.


----------



## sejal (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gary4gar*
_pls give name of any u.s based proxy_


y r u all peeps wasting ur time trying to figure out wheter the trickis working or not...i got something better to share wth alll...

simply copy the link n paste it to a website titled www.kproxy.com

the browser ll automatically start downloading the stuff u wish todownload...u dont hav to install alexa toolbar for tht....i hav alreadychecked for its working n its working fine...hope u peeps dont find anyprob doin it...enjoy!!!

Not working

after 45 seconds count it shows "..limit exeeded..."

Pls some one "Genius" help us out.


----------



## imdbest (Dec 1, 2006)

ok guys here is one app I made, working for me as an alternative for the TOOLBAR

give it a try

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42571


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2006)

For firefox, the easiest direct way is:
Type: about:config in the Firefox address bar
-Search for general.useragent.extra.firefox
-Double click on it
-Change the default text with this: Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 2, 2006)

Knew it already
BTW Why did u have to post it 2 times??????????????


----------



## Arijit2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*100% Working*

1. Run Registry Editor by clicking on Start, then click on Run, type in RegEdit and click OK. 

2. In Registry Editor window, navigate to the following branch: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE >Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>Internet Settings>5.0>User Agent >Post Platform 

3. Right click on Post Platform, then click on New, and then choose String Value. 

4. Type in “MEGAUPLOAD 1.0” in the text box. 

5. Restart your PC, and you should have bypassed MegaUpload and MegaRotic download limits.


----------



## neoxenon (Dec 17, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> For firefox, the easiest direct way is:
> Type: about:config in the Firefox address bar
> -Search for general.useragent.extra.firefox
> -Double click on it
> -Change the default text with this: Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0


Very nice trick 
thanks you very much,
I've tried your example with *Rapidshare 1.0* .......and it works


----------



## thegreatfixer (Dec 31, 2006)

imdbest said:
			
		

> ok guys here is one app I made, working for me as an alternative for the TOOLBAR
> 
> give it a try
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42571


 
thanks this works every time 
keep up the great work


----------



## sandman423 (Jan 15, 2007)

NONE OF THE MEGAUPLoad Tricks are Working...


I have done the RegEdit...I have tried the Leecher...I have tried the Online Proxies...about:Config....User Agent Swithcher...


Everything!!! What is WORKING??

I tried Everything...I am on DSL connected Via Ethernet...I keep getting Downloaded Exceeded.


Anyone have ANY Bypasses....???

please post


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2007)

No need of useragent switcher for Firefox to bypass Megaupload yaar...
in FF address bar, type _about:config_.
in _filter_ bar, type firefox.
If u dont get the key _general.useragent.extra.firefox_, add it as a _string value_, and give it a value of _Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0 Googlebot 2.1_

Works to bypass Megaupload 300 users-limit warning, and also make firefox act like a googlebot, so no need of registration in many sites 

*Note:*BSNL & other broadband customers with _non-committed_(the secret lies here) ip addresses, to bypass Megaupload's data download restrictions, whenever u get a message that restrictions are crossed, just disconnect & re-login again.
Same thing for rapidshare too.

_The secret is in changing the ip addresses, which makes rapidshare/megaupload feel another person is using accessing them now. Also for safety(in near future if they also add cookies or so) clear all private data like cookies, cache, sessions authenticated..._


----------



## sandman423 (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you explain how to get rid of the Download Limit Exceeded??

Is there a way to trick Megaupload to let you download with No Limits like a Premium membership without paying...

Please be more specific what I do now that I put this in...

_Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0 Googlebot 2.1


I have tried that about:config and Still nothing...


I have the ADDON Megaupload 3, I made a User Agent for MEGAUPLOAD and I click on it before going to the download page I Enable Megaupload 3 and I activate User Agent Megaupload...

but I still get DOWNLOAD LIMIT EXCEEDED
_
__________
How do you disconnect and Re-Login??  I am hooked up via Ethernet cable for my DSL and I use Win XP so how can I trick Megaupload...People are saying it is working but not for me please step by step on how to get it to work...


I am trying to bypass the Download Exceeded Limit in Megaupload I have TRIED ALL The tricks and still no luck...

Please help...

I have UserAgent Switcher

I got the addon Megaupload 3 (Whatever that does and it's Enabled)

Please Help


----------



## Thor (Jan 25, 2007)

Mukul ur way Works ! Thanks a Ton dear!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 25, 2007)

@ koolbluez thanks buddy too cool


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 11, 2007)

neoxenon said:
			
		

> Very nice trick
> thanks you very much,
> I've tried your example with *Rapidshare 1.0* .......and it works



What do you mean by that it works with Rapidshare. Which limitation you bypassed with it?


----------



## lalam (Feb 11, 2007)

^^ Ya neoxenon maybe u can post about the rapidshare thingy here.....


----------



## shreyans (Feb 21, 2007)

mukul said:
			
		

> this make ie beleive that alexa is installed
> 
> run.....Regedit
> 
> ...


Alphanumeric value means to create astring value.
and here is the reg entry. it works. i m using it.


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 21, 2007)

*hmmmm....ll giv it a try for sure...*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## dreams (May 27, 2007)

First the useragent switcher was working fine for me in FF..but now it doesnt..any other valid tricks now ???


----------



## DiDi (Jun 3, 2007)

Hm.. nothing works for me  Can anyone please help? It worked before but now it doesnt.. dont know why, I followed what was written and nothing worked  Can also someone write on which ver does it work on?  Thanx!!

Oh sorry, it worked, I had a diferent version.. For me works:
in FF address bar, type about:config.
in filter bar, type firefox.
If u dont get the key general.useragent.extra.firefox, add it as a string value, and give it a value of Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0 Googlebot 2.1


----------



## DiDi (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, does this still work for anyone? Worked for me, i did something wrong so.. But now not, cause megaupload has another system I think.. help anyone?


----------

